# Calphalon(c)



## mike hartman (Nov 29, 2005)

Has anyone tried the new Calphalon cookware? If so, how is it? Is it as good as it seems to me on the commercials? I would like to hear some positive and negative feedback on this if there is any, please?
Thanks,
Mike Hartman


----------



## corndogggy (Nov 4, 2005)

I did alot of research because my family was going to buy us alot of cookware for Christmas and I finally settled on the Calphalon Contemporary Stainless. I won't be able to tell you how I like it for another month or so but I can say that it's the prettiest set I could find, I couldn't find any other nice stuff in a brushed stainless steel finish. Also, at least according to my research, with the tri-ply construction, they are built about the same as the cheaper All-Clad set. All-Clad does make a nicer set of stainless that is magnetic for whatever reason, induction ovens or something crazy like that, but apparently there wasn't much, if any, advantage over the Calphalon, other than the name makes you feel all nice and warm inside because you see it all shiny and stuff while watching the Food Network. 

Also, by mentioning the "new" Calphalon and also mentioning commercials, you may be talking about the Calphalon One. I almost went for that stuff but I couldn't pass up the stainless, it's gorgeous, and I'm a beer drinking football watching kind of guy that doesn't usually exactly use the word gorgeous when referring to kitchen crap. Calphalon is kind of over-doing it a little on the commercials for that stuff, kind of makes you wonder if it's mostly just a marketing ploy. It's not only on TV, but they have put up TV's that play a video about it that loops nonstop in retail stores.


----------



## mike hartman (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, you are right. My Mistake. It is the Calphalon One I was referring to. Thank-you for clearing that up. I'm guessing not many people own a set of C1. But it did intrest me in more than just the luster of the pan. I was curious if what they showed in the commerical is exactlly how it works (non-stick, easily removable foods, etc.). I'm looking in to getting a set of pans / pots / etc. for myself sometime here soon, and that is what I was leaning towards, and was wondering if anyone here has any feedback on it. .
Thanks again,
Mike Hartman


----------



## corndogggy (Nov 4, 2005)

The Calphalon One isn't really non-stick. They do have a non-stick but I really don't see the point in paying extra for the Calphalon One line if you're just going to cover it up with Teflon, just get aluminum pans if you're going to do that. The line that isn't non-stick is supposed to be a good compromise between stainless steel and non-stick aluminum in that it would sear and cook more like stainless but heat evenly like aluminum and release more like non-stick. It's just not going to slide around like non-stick, it will just release easier.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Another thing. Though they look great and sell well, I'm willing to bet that most experienced cooks have long since abandoned the cookware "set." Specific materials and styles are best for specific applications.

If you think that Calphalon One is great for a saute pan, they buy it for that. The qualities of a great saute pan don't necessarily translate into, say, a sauce pan.

Basically, I say mix and match.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Amazon is actually a nice place to catch some "mix and match" pieces. I've had my Calphalon hard anodized for a good number of years now and do like it. It's a nice pan that lets food either stick or semi-release. They go from the cook-top to the oven or broiler as well. 

But I've also gotten one of the newer Calphalon One Dutch ovens. It's a good bit thinner and seems to be made from the same material as their low "introductory" line of pans. I know they tout them off as being a good bit better...but the old pans just seemed to cook more even and would also take a good bit of flame and heat without burning. They're still a darn nice pan...and perhaps it's just that I prefer their older models.

One note I would say is that I've owned two previous versions of their non-stick pans (my entire set is of the hard anodized with exception of one non-stick that I keep). One was the lower grade Calphalon non-stick and the other their professional line. Both sucked! I get much better performance from othder nonstick skillets for a fraction of the cost. They were both very poor performers.

Actually...the more and more I use one of my favorite (old) cast iron skillets...the more I like it. Grant it. I only wash it woth warm water and it's seasoned a beautiful black. Now this thing is versatil. Heck...I could even cook eggs over easy in this thing...not to mention that it gives you a heat and a sear that other pans just can't get. This Christmas I'm going to get my first Le Creuset (a dutch oven) so we'll see how that goes.

If your looking at Calphalon...give both Sam's and Costco a look. From time to time they have some nice Calphalon sets...and their knockoffs (members mark) also use the same anodized blanks in their older commercial line. A nice pan...I'd just stay away from the non-stick. 

Also...don't put these things in the dishwasher...treat them nice and wash them by hand only  nice pans :crazy: 

Happy Holidays!

dan


----------



## mike hartman (Nov 29, 2005)

Sam's and Costco? Not farmiliar with what those or who they are. Unless you mean that they are makers of cookware. Because Costco does sound familiar. Please explain?
Thanks again,
Mike Hartman


----------



## corndogggy (Nov 4, 2005)

Those are big discount retail stores. I can't say that I've ever seen high end Calphalon or anything else high quality in Sam's though. They are in "Linen's and Things" and "Bed Bath and Beyond".


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Same stuff. When I had seen them there, this was actually before they started the "discount" line. All they had was the better stuff. So it's probably been (who knows) eight years or so. But yes...it was the Calphalon commercial Hard Anodized.



The stock at both stores rotates quite often. So who knows. Oh...and don't go thinking too highly of Linens and Things. After all...they carry much of the same stuff you can buy at other places for lower prices. Unless your using their coupons 

Happy Holidays,

dan


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Sorry Mike,
Sam's and Costco are both large wharehouse type outlet stores. They usually have a general stock...and then the stock of everything else will vary quite a bit. Sometimes they get some decent brands in there. 

Grant it...it has been a while since I seen the Calpalon commercial sets there. But they do get some nice kitchen equipment from time to time. Another good example is the nice deals they have on the heavy duty Kitchen aid stand mixers...and cuisinart.

I know there are a good number of both stores in the midwest. I'm not familiar with the west or east coast though.

take care,
dan


----------

